# Buying reptiles/ exotic animals online?



## doomed_angel (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of buying reps off websites?

Which are good or ones to avoid?

Thanks


----------



## mant01 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got a Nile monitor off an online shop, it was fine but there closed now.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

A lot of breeders on RFUK have their own web sites. 
Check their ratings and if other people have had a good experience with them then you could check them out for yourself.
However it is always better to visit, inspect and collect the animal in person, if possible.

As for shops with an on line presence I like 
coast to coast and Crystal Palace Reptiles

Stephen


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

SnakeBreeder said:


> A lot of breeders on RFUK have their own web sites.
> Check their ratings and if other people have had a good experience with them then you could check them out for yourself.
> However it is always better to visit, inspect and collect the animal in person, if possible.
> 
> ...



I dont think coast to coast deliver livestock anymore.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Philcw said:


> I dont think coast to coast deliver livestock anymore.


Doh, I think the internet side, that does the deliveries is under a different name.
Cant remember all the details now but maybe Kevin Stevens ( owner of Coast to coast ) will see this and bring us up to date.
Stephen.


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I got my beloved peddlebin online and shes been nothing but a good snake so can't complain. Reptilekeeping.com I would definitely recommend this site, they also tnt livestock for around £20 or something like that.

Also had experience with another online supplied which was horrible. I can't name names for obvious reasons but basically I was sold two non feeder corn hatchlings which were so malnutritioned that the stress of the journey killed them within 36hours. The supplier refused to refund and I later talked to someone else who had bought 3 geckos from them, 2 of which died within a week. 

turns out they don't deal with exotics on site but have them shipped from the supplier to the buyer. They actually have very little idea of the state of the animal sent.


----------

